# V46.8 for CPAP for OSA?



## pmital (Nov 30, 2010)

If a patient uses a CPAP machine for OSA, can code V46.8 apply?


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 20, 2010)

*RE: ICD:Status ventilator( respirator) V46.11*

We do have a *specific ICD* *V46.11*.
A continuous positive airway pressure (CPAP) ventilator, also known as a CPAP machine.

PS:
Status/ventilator-V46.11
Status/respirator- V46.11
Dependence /]ON/ respirator (ventilator)- V46.11


*PDX- OSA
SDX: V46.11*

Assign primary diagnosis explaining *why* the physician prescribed a CPAP machine, ie., OSA in this scenario
Code V46.11 is *only used* if there are *NO* complications or malfunctions of the *respirator equipment*, and is *always a secondary code. *

Per ICD-9-CM Official Guidelines For Coding and Reporting
Categories V42-*V46,and subcategories* V49.6,V49.7 are for use only if there are *NO* complications or malfunctions of the organ or tissue replaced,the amputation site or the equipment on *which the patient is dependent.* *These are always secondary codes.*

Thanks


----------



## kmc5056 (May 13, 2013)

Do not use v4611 for osa patients who use a cpap.  These patients only use the machines when they are lying down.  By coding respirator depency status you are implying that this person must be on the cpap continuously.  V4611 has an hcc code/value of 77 and if the patient is on medicare you may be audited by cms costing your company a good deal of money.


----------

